# Strawberry Margarita wine recipe



## banner (Apr 7, 2011)

I am looking for a Strawberry Margarita wine recipe, not too sweet. Can you help?


----------



## Angie (Apr 16, 2011)

are you still looking for a recipe?


----------



## banner (Apr 17, 2011)

yes, I heard this is very good


----------



## Angie (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't have an actual recipe but how about improvising a skeeter pee recipe? A basic margarita is the strawberry flavour, lemon or lime, tequila, and triple sec. I made a strawberry jam s.p. and it has a nice 'tang' to it. Substitute the last addition of lemon with lime juice (not a whole bottle as it is stronger then lemon) and back sweeten with a combination of strawberry concentrate and some orange concentrate (for that triple sec flavour). You might even want to fortify with some tequila for that extra boost. 

I haven't tasted the WE Twisted Mist kit yet but I wonder how close you could get a P recipe to it?

Maybe some of the skeeter pee experts could help tweak a recipe for this


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a "margarita-like" wine...

I was made with niagara... and backsweetened with 2 cans of limeade for 5-6gal.
I would think you could pop some strawberry in at the end as well....

Leave it "dirty"... leave the lime pieces in...

it is amazing.

I have my own batch going now! Can't wait until it's done!

Debbie


----------



## berksglh (May 6, 2011)

I tried Jack Keller’s recipe using fresh key limes, and its still aging, but the fruit quality up here was questionable and it was extremely labor intensive. I have been experimenting with a much easier version, and so far it seems much better. I have one gallon of this easier bottled juice version that’s about a year old or more and ready to bottle.

I can get specifics if you want them, but for what I think is a real authentic margarita flavor, basically per gallon of wine I use 

One 12oz? bottle of Nellie and Joe's key lime juice.
One can frozen concentrate, Dole pineapple strawberry orange
Add your usual nutrients and other ingredients per one gallon and process as usual.

I just started a 5 gallon batch of this 2 days ago and it tastes phenomenal at this point!

I think it tastes much more authentic with the Nellie and Joe’s juice, and the pineapple kick with the orange twist really brings the margarita flavor together. Keller’s recipe calls for non alcoholic triple sec to back sweeten at bottling. I had troubles locating any and feel that with the pineapple orange concentrate added, it may not be needed.

It’s not a true strawberry flavor, but modify it and see what you get.


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

What about using Bacardi Margarita mix? It's frozen concentrate in the juice section. Ingredients: (Contains Water, Sweeteners (High Fructose Corn Syrup, Sugar), Concentrated Lime Juice, Lime And Lemon Pulp, Natural Flavors, Green 3)
Then using and f-pak with strawberries. Or possibly using 3 cans Margarita and 1 of strawberry daquiri (ingredients in that: Sweeteners (High Fructose Corn Syrup, Sugar)Water, Strawberries, Less than 2% of: Lime and Lemon Pulp, Concentrated Lime Juice Natural Flavors Citric Acid (Provides Tartness)Potassium Citrate (Regulates Tartness)Red No. 40, Green No.3.) per gallon? Or marg mix 4 cans/gal and f-pak with daquiri? 


Just a thought.


----------



## docanddeb (May 6, 2011)

I think those could work too!! 

Debbie


----------



## banner (May 7, 2011)

Great minds think a like, Last Monday I bought 3 cans of Bacardi Margarita frozen concentrate but I did not think of putting strawberry daquiri in it... thanks


----------



## closetwine (May 7, 2011)

It was just the first thing that popped into my head... Let me know how it goes... I might have to try it too, but without strawberry for hubby...


----------



## closetwine (May 12, 2011)

Banner did you get this going? I'm starting mine today but the sg is through the roof 1.9!!! I'm gonna try to work it down and I did not add any sugar to it... I just down't want to water it down too much.... I was wondering what you did...


----------



## docanddeb (May 12, 2011)

You could just use a bit of water to top up on the first racking and be fine. 
1.900 or 1.090?? It might not even begin to ferment that high. You have to add water when starting with concentrates!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 12, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> You could just use a bit of water to top up on the first racking and be fine.
> 1.900 or 1.090?? It might not even begin to ferment that high. You have to add water when starting with concentrates!!
> 
> Debbie



Yeah, I was a little bearly eyed and tired when I read the hydrometer... LOL! It was 1.09 and I added a little water. You don't want to add much water to the mixers, its not a concentrate.... Ended up using 5 cans Bacardi mixers, 2 cans limeaid.... starting SG 1.086. Pitched yeast a little bit ago...


----------



## docanddeb (May 12, 2011)

PERFECT numbers... sounds yummy!!

How long have you been addicted? I mean, making wine?

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 12, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> PERFECT numbers... sounds yummy!!
> 
> How long have you been addicted? I mean, making wine?
> 
> Debbie



I made my first last June, racked it twice and my yard gnomes (i.e. hubby and friends) carried it off... I did get a sample at last racking and it was good...

I started getting serious last August, but kept horrible records. I'm starting pretty well fresh with some experience and alot more patience... Got 7 gallons going now....


----------

